# I need information on anadrall 50



## hotwiebeo (Jan 22, 2005)

I recently bought some anadrall 50, and a thing called anivar from a site called www.disney.com. The site doesnt tell u much about the drug but i know that it contains17-a-Hydrozypregn-4-ene3, 20dione in every 50mg/ml. it says to take it once a day at 1-2ml i have been doing that and also i have been taking 100mg a week of dec durabolin. i know i should be taking more of deca but i was only able to pick up 12 mls at 50mg/ml when i was down south, and i want it to last at least 6 weeks. can some pleae tell me what if they  know anything about anadrall or anivar from www.disney.com. Also if i was to quit anadrall and anivar what would i stack with my deca to gain lean mass and keep water retention low.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 22, 2005)

100mg's/week of deca? No test with that? Is this your first time using gear?


----------



## LAM (Jan 22, 2005)

put the drugs down and do a LOT more research


----------



## hotwiebeo (Jan 22, 2005)

have either of you ever heard of the anadrall 50 or anivar from www.my-gear-is-fake.com


----------



## Mudge (Jan 22, 2005)

Never heard of them, but its not real gear, so you are posting in the wrong section.

Deca, is not an oral steroid, and 300mg for a single tab of trenbolone tells me that also is fake.


----------



## Stu (Jan 22, 2005)

hotwiebeo said:
			
		

> I recently bought some anadrall 50, and a thing called anivar from a site called www.disney.com. The site doesnt tell u much about the drug but i know that it contains17-a-Hydrozypregn-4-ene3, 20dione in every 50mg/ml. it says to take it once a day at 1-2ml i have been doing that and also i have been taking 100mg a week of dec durabolin. i know i should be taking more of deca but i was only able to pick up 12 mls at 50mg/ml when i was down south, and i want it to last at least 6 weeks. can some pleae tell me what if they know anything about anadrall or anivar from www.disney.com. Also if i was to quit anadrall and anivar what would i stack with my deca to gain lean mass and keep water retention low.


 looks like some ones been buying mickey mouse steroids


----------



## hotwiebeo (Jan 22, 2005)

this anadrall 50 shit contains oxymetholone and its takin orally under the tongue. I have gained almost ten pounds off of it already and my strenght has gone up quite abit.  But i will discontinue use. ive only been on it for about 10 days, but i will quit it and start a new cycle with test cyp at probably 250 - 500mg a week for 10 weeks, i just hope i can keep water retention down, what do u think about this.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 22, 2005)

If you dont like water retention why would you even consider anadrol?


----------



## Mags (Jan 23, 2005)

Like the other dudes said, research loads. It's the only way to make sure you keep as healthy as possible, get good gains, get the right stuff and right amounts plus you won't get ripped off. Run nolva during the cycle if you wanted to keep water retention down. Make sure you have a good pct sorted too, again for the reasons above.


----------



## hotwiebeo (Jan 23, 2005)

ya thats what i found out about anadral after the fact  that is does cause a lot of water retention, but the anivar im taking is suppost to fake or not  is suppost to give a harder and leaner look due to increased phosphcreatine levels, ATP levels and cell volume. So im thinking it would help keep water retention low while still make respectful gains.


----------

